
Jeff Clavier Launches $12 Million Venture Fund - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/09/18/techcrunch40-jeff-clavier-launches-12-million-venture-fund/
======
ideas101
this is a good opportunity for new start-ups - YCombinator should tie-up with
then to fund their portfolio companies ...

